# How to form sausage patties?



## alblancher (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm making up some of ShooterRick's sage breakfast sausage and want to be able to form it into a nice round tight patty that will fit on a bagel or English Muffin.   

Two questions,

Can I fry up the patties, place them on the bagel with a slice of cheese then vacuum pack and freeze them? 

Do I need a burger press to form a patty that will hold the nice round shape?  I thought about rolling them out on wax paper and using a cookie cutter to cut the patty. 

Thanks,

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2011)

alblancher said:


> I'm making up some of ShooterRick's sage breakfast sausage and want to be able to form it into a nice round tight patty that will fit on a bagel or English Muffin.
> 
> Two questions,
> 
> ...


HB

Mrs Bear always just forms the meat into a ball. Then smack it in the middle to flatten it out. Then doctors any bad spots. Usually isn't any bad spots. Once you do a couple, you'll know how big a ball you need to make.

Can't help with your first question.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2011)

If you are not comfortable with Bears method and you have a tuna can, you can always cut out the top and bottom and use it as a mold. We also have some ring molds that we use sometimes for odd size rolls. And, yes you can cook the sausage and vac seal it on a roll. Just wait until it cools and pat the sausage to remove the grease before you seal it


----------



## alblancher (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys,  not that I'm not comfortable with a mallet but I would like a nice neat patty.  Guess I'll try a few,  the mistakes won't go to waste.  Roll them out to about 3/8 inch and cut with tuna can. When I fry them they should end up about 1/4 inch thick.  

It would be neat if all she has to do is drop one in the micro for 30 seconds or so before she goes to work.  Could just buy Jimmy Dean but wives kind of like it when you go through the extra trouble for them.  Not only that but fresh breakfast sausage is so good.

Al


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 15, 2011)

I take my breakfast sausage and package it in quart ziploc bags, about a lb a piece and when squeezing the air out I flatten them fairly uniformly, only takes a minute (from my freezer):

"B" stands for Breakfast sausage, I also do up some of my Italian sausage in bulk too:








I usually unthaw it overnight in the fridge, then pull open the ziploc and slit the package down its sides, pull it open and lay down the whole thing in a pan and cook it whole; when almost done I'll take a spatula and cut it in half and then in half again, quartering it into 4 equal-sized square patties.  Breakfast is served!  Alot easier than pattying it up, if there's some left over it's heat and serve the next day (provided I don't go a nibblin'... lol!).   They're not pattied, they're not round, but it serves the purpose and makes it faster, making it easier for me to make more, it's no longer a big deal.  You can also divide it into 4 patties inside the bag using a plastic straightedge and then freezing it, but you'd want to lay it out vs stacking it until it's firm.  For me it's just easier to shove it into bags, flatten, mark and stack and toss into the freezer, then unthaw and cook, cutting into 4 squares while cooking. I just *hate* leftovers, don'tcha know?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 15, 2011)

I use a burger press and it works great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Thanks guys,  not that I'm not comfortable with a mallet but I would like a nice neat patty.  Guess I'll try a few,  the mistakes won't go to waste.  Roll them out to about 3/8 inch and cut with tuna can. When I fry them they should end up about 1/4 inch thick.
> 
> It would be neat if all she has to do is drop one in the micro for 30 seconds or so before she goes to work.  Could just buy Jimmy Dean but wives kind of like it when you go through the extra trouble for them.  Not only that but fresh breakfast sausage is so good.
> 
> Al




She doesn't use a mallet. She uses her fist. It keeps her in shape for when we go a few rounds!

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 16, 2011)

alblancher said:


> I thought about rolling them out on wax paper and using a cookie cutter to cut the patty.


 I really like that Idea Al, and as far as freezin them, I freeze english muffins when they're on sale with no issues so I don't see why you can't freeze them stuffed with sausage and cheese


----------



## davef63 (Jan 20, 2011)

i work with a guy who stuffs the meat into a large fibrous casing, then partial freeze, and off to the meat slicer, seems like it would work good.

dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 20, 2011)

I use a burger press to make my sausage patties. We also put them on english muffins and bagels, so for those I make them a bit thinner. Yes you can vac pac them as a sammie as long as everything is cool and you drain the grease off the sausage first.


----------



## azhunter80 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dinner plates are what I use when making any patty.


----------



## arnie (Jan 20, 2011)

alblancher said:


> I'm making up some of ShooterRick's sage breakfast sausage and want to be able to form it into a nice round tight patty that will fit on a bagel or English Muffin.
> 
> Two questions,
> 
> ...


#1. Yes just cool them down, blot off excess grease, and freeze on a cookie sheet first.

#2 A mushroom can with the top and bottom removed works quite well and is about the size of an English muffin. Also works with cheese and eggs.

Assemble your breakfast sandwich, package and freeze.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 20, 2011)

Stuff into 1lb burger bags and freeze, when ready take out and partially thaw, then just cut the patties as thick as you want them, thaw the rest of the way and viola there you have it!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 28, 2012)

alblancher said:


> How to form sausage patties?



I hate hate hate using a patty press and patty papers because if you get a really good bind the meat sticks so dang bad!!!!
You can spray the patty papers with oil, but that's messy and a pain in the butt!!!!

I like to use the fibrous casings trick, stuff and then slice when partially frozen, then freeze solid and vacuum pack.


~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 29, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I hate hate hate using a patty press and patty papers because if you get a really good bind the meat sticks so dang bad!!!!
> You can spray the patty papers with oil, but that's messy and a pain in the butt!!!!
> I like to use the fibrous casings trick, stuff and then slice when partially frozen, then freeze solid and vacuum pack.
> ~Martin


You use two patty papers between each patty stamp so they don't stick to one another.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 29, 2012)

If the mix is real sticky, it's sticks to the paper, I've always used the double papers too, for burgers and the like.


~Martin


----------



## dls1 (Sep 29, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I hate hate hate using a patty press and patty papers because if you get a really good bind the meat sticks so dang bad!!!!
> You can spray the patty papers with oil, but that's messy and a pain in the butt!!!!
> I like to use the fibrous casings trick, stuff and then slice when partially frozen, then freeze solid and vacuum pack.
> ~Martin


I agree with you on this. I had a patty press once upon a time, and only used it a couple times, then threw it away. Screwing around with sticky meat, patty papers, etc created more work than it was worth. It's a lot simpler just forming by hand.

I do something similar to what you do, but without casings. I form a log with the sausage meat to the size that I want, roll it in plastic wrap to even the shape, and tie each end off. Like you, I sometimes freeze the log then slice. As an alternative, I sometimes partially cook the wrapped logs in boiling water for 5-6 minutes to set the meat, then cool in an ice bath, and slice. Either way, I then wrap the individual slices in wax paper and vacpak and freeze.


----------



## brdprey (Sep 29, 2012)

i like the tuna can idea. you can make them as thick as you like and they have a perfect shape every time . ill have to remember that


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 29, 2012)

you can take the mass of meat and roll it in plastic-rape like you would a fatty, freeze it almost solid and then slice it and repack in portions and back in the freezer


----------



## Bat119 (May 29, 2022)

I found the best way to form breakfast patties is to put a ball of meat into a small ziplock sandwich bag then squash it into a patty with a jar lid to form the patty, freeze in the bag, take the patty out of the bag while frozen it won't stick, Fry frozen and enjoy!


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jun 6, 2022)

If I have a bunch to do,   I measure out the meat into 3 oz patties or whatever size I am making, put them in the fridge for 30 minutes to be nice and cold so the fat isnt sticky,  then use my patty press with a deli sheet above and below the ball of meat.  lay them out on sheets of freezer paper on a cookie sheet and into the freezer for an hour to freeze solid and then vac seal.   if i just have bulk sausage and want a couple patties I still ball them and put between to deli sheets,  but then I just smash it with a flat bottom pan and call it good enough.  I have never tasted shape.


----------



## cal1956 (Jun 13, 2022)

the 1 lb meat bags are the easiest way we have found to make nice round sausages , they look just like the commercial sausage that are  in stores and like someone said just cut the patties into what ever thickness you like


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 28, 2022)

Ive rolled it out between 2 pieces of parchment paper on a flat sheet pan and chilled it for a while then used a large biscuit cutter to make the patty


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 28, 2022)

Fun resurrection of 2011 thread.

Biscuit cutter and bacon-greased bottom of a jar.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 28, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> the 1 lb meat bags are the easiest way



I do this as well..  BUT ...  I freeze them and then as they start to thaw out I run the chubs through the slicer for perfect patties every time...  quickly throw them back in the freezer to freeze back up and then vacuum seal 6 to a pack...  since it's just the wife and I, 6 is plenty for breakfast ..


----------

